# Breeder-What do you think is necessary to test for before breeding>



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I just sent you an email of a PDF from the PCA site

They list the NEWS DNA test as strongly recommended but having seen video of a puppy born with it I would personally have it done.


----------

